# JD X320 v Simplicity Conquest



## gmccall (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi Guys and gals,

I am asking for your valuable opinion ASAP.

I have a 14 mo. old JD 22hp 48" L-120 I am trading in on a machine with "more cutting torq and more cutting performance".

We all know that there are other decent machines out there, but I am ONLY getting quotes for: a Simplicity 23 hp 50" (or 44") Conquest with a power 3 bag bagger; or a JD X-320 with a powerflow bagger (my dealer said he can do a 3 bag bagger even though the X-320 spec sheet shows a two bag unit.)

NOTE: I am NOT looking at any X-500 machines as I do not have that kind of money. I seem to be getting good prices on the Conquest so I am looking at it rather than the Broadmoore.

I know the specs of each unit. There are plusses and minuses on each. The blade spindles on the Conquest are 1" and on the X-320 are 3/4". I really do not NEED to pull a tiller, and I have 2 fairly flat acres to cut and bag. The Conquest has a K-66 and the JD has the new K-58. The JD has a 22hp Kowasaki, and the Conquest has a 23 hp Briggs. The deck on the X-320 is "as substancial" as the Conquest, and I believe the JD has a steering box and the Conquest is a open half-moon gear. The JD's weight with the 48" deck is 701 pound and the Conquest's weight with a 50" deck is 711 pounds.

So for those of you in the know, I need to make a decision. I know this is the John Deere section, and I do like the Deere.

QUESTION: All thing being fair to both fine machines, I need to know if the Simplicity Conquest is so much better than the X-320 that I should purchase it. I don't really know and it's so hard to find out. I like both machines, but I am partial to the Deere... OK, just because it's a Deere. 

All I want to do is have more performance cutting and bagging my grass, and pull a yard cart around. I'm not going to consider any mass mechandising machine in this decision.

Please help. I need to make the decision ASAP.
Dealers please help too.

Thank you,
"Mac"


----------



## gmccall (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi,

I bought the JD X500...

with no help from any of you.

Mac


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats on your X500, perhaps you could tell us what steered you to it, and then as you wrack up the hours, your thoughts.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Congratulations on the new Deere gmccall. I got the impression that most of your questions were being addressed in the Simplicity thread comparing the Deere to the Simplicity. I second JDF's question. What steered you to the X500? It lists for about $6200 as opposed to the X320 for about $4,000. These are pretty new machines and not many of us own them. I am a front mower and ZTR fan myself.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Almost forgot to ask............did you get the 48 inch or 54 inch mower deck?


----------



## gmccall (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi Guys,

OK …

First I have to say I should not have been Mr. Poop-head above. 
I was anxious and upset that no one was paying any attention to little ‘ole me.
-----------------

That being said, I ended up with the JD X500 because of the following reasons.

This all started in July for me because my Most Exalted Queen of the Known Universe… said she wanted to bag our 2 acres, with our year old JD L120 (22hp 48”). Ok, I then bought the only bagger available for the L Series. It was a two bag un-powered bagger for $300. You are all probably shaking your heads now saying “...Mac, Mac, Mac what have you done!!!?”. 

Well I was not thinking I guess. 

I was not getting the performance I needed mulching with the little L120, so I should have know it would not handle bagging in any scenario but a Perfect Situation, i.e. a fairly short, dry, flat, lawn on a clear day, with the birds singing.

So there I was hopping on and off the machine to unclog the little 6.2 bushel bagger every few swipes, and then dumping it quite often. I am just too old to be spending more time cutting grass today, than I did with my little Sears 18hp 42” (a little machine I beat the dickens out of for 12 years and it is still running like a champ in it’s new home).

So I new I was in trouble... and I had to muster the courage to face the Supreme Commander of the Universe with my plight. I got an audience with my Most Exalted Ruler, dropped to my knees and explained that we needed to look at a new machine. I barely got away with my life, as I had over $3,000 in my L120 at this point. But she did go for it. All those tears helped I figure...?

Any way I started looking, and learning, and looking and reading, and asking questions, and I ended up at four dealers comparing the Simplicity Conquest to the X300 and then later the X500.

In short, the X300 had too many limitations and I was trying to get away from too many limitations. It could only take a 7 bushel, TWO bagger power flow unit and since the Conquest could handle a Three bag powered bagger and other collection systems, I stopped looking at the X300. It was actually a smaller machine that the Conquest.

I was almost talked into the Conquest, for a good bit less money than any Deere X Series, when my JD dealer yanked me over to the X500 anyway, and held me there and forced me at gunpoint to check it out. I told him this was way out of my price range unless he was ready to deal. He put his gun away and took pity on me as I stood there sobbing into the X500 seat, and made me an offer I could not refuse -- so now I am an X500 owner with a 3 bagger 14 bushel powerflow, 48” deck, and the dealer took my L120 in trade. Other dealers would not take my trade.

About the Simplicity Conquest:

>> 1” spindles; 23hp Vanguard; Automatic Traction Control + locking differential; 3 bag power bagger and many attachments. It could mow in reverse by turning off the RIO with a key! 

>> I did not care for the deck in general. “Striping” rollers do not float my boat. It only had a K66 transaxle compared to the X500 K72.

But other than that the machine is a nice, big hefty unit for less money, and it is well worth the money in my humble opinion.

To me, the Deere X500 was not as complicated a machine. I like that. It only has 3/4" spindles (which I find somewhat lacking), and no ATC, though it does have the differential lock. They both weigh in at over 800 pounds, both have the bigger tires. The x500 has the Kowasaki engine. I like the deck on the Deere much better than the Conquest. 

Of course there in no comparison of the L120 to the X500.

If I did not get such a good deal from my JD dealer, I might be riding on RED instead of GREEN. I had to take out a loan, but hey, I wanted Green right from the get-go so I’m glad I have it. I've never seen a U-Haul going to the Graveyard, so what da heck. I bought it.

I do not need all that the X500 can do i.e., I won't be pulling a tiller, or a plow, but by God – it’s gonna cut and bag my darn grass the way I want!!!

--- as long as it ain't raining!!! 

Regards,
Mac


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

gmc,

Thanks for the update. Let us know more about how it cuts, bags, etc as you get seat time!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Great follow up! Glad things worked out for you. Kawasaki makes a GREAT engine. I have over 800 hours on the Kawaski in my F525 and it runs strong. I cut about 5 acres with it. ENJOY! I am sure you will just LOVE the bagger when the leaves start dropping from the trees.


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gmccall _
> *Hi,
> 
> I bought the JD X500...
> ...


Why this snide remark ?


----------



## gmccall (Aug 19, 2006)

Hi lb59,

Yes, that was not nice of me. I wanted help and I felt like I was being ignored at the time, and I got upset. But I think you missed my reference to this in my follow up where I kinda tried to say I was sorry...

Mac


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gmccall _
> *Hi lb59,
> 
> Yes, that was not nice of me. I wanted help and I felt like I was being ignored at the time, and I got upset. But I think you missed my reference to this in my follow up where I kinda tried to say I was sorry...
> ...


 Yeah I did _Sorry.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

sweet machine I wish my simplicity had 4 wheel steering even though I can turn the wheels almost dead perpendicular!
Congrats party time!:drums: :band: :drums: :blacksuit hula :guitarman :rockin: :tractorsm


----------

